
Apollo Astronaut and John Podesta Met to Discuss Extraterrestrial Disclosure - DamienSF
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15052
======
jakeogh
[https://edwardsnowden.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/the-
art...](https://edwardsnowden.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/the-art-of-
deception-training-for-a-new.pdf)

------
nabla9
Crackpot astronaut Edgar Mitchell

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edgar_Mitchell#Post-
NASA_caree...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edgar_Mitchell#Post-NASA_career)

~~~
DamienSF
So you are implying that Obama would have chosen as his counselor the type of
guy willing to waste his time with a crackpot astronaut.

------
alexdgg
anyone try the phone numbers?

